# Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen



## Momo-M (20. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichler 

Ich hab nun schon seit ein paar Tagen im Netz gesucht und auch hier im Forum konnte ich über die Suchfunktion nichts finden.

Gibt es irgendeine Liste wo die Lebenserwartungen von Teichfischen vermerkt ist? Ich kann einfach nichts finden.

Würd mich übver Hilfe freuen 

Liebe Grüße sendet Monique


----------



## quellfuchs (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Eine Liste gibts meines Wissens nicht, aber wenn du im Netz nach infos zu den einezelnen Fischen suchst, findest du meist auch die Lebenserwartung.
Kannst ja selber ne Liste zusammenstellen und hier posten!


----------



## Momo-M (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Hallo quellfuchs,

das hab ich auch schon versucht, aber es stehen oft verschiedene Angaben oder garkeine dabei. zB über Goldofen hab ich zur Lebenserwartung nichts gefunden, obwohl ich die letzten Tage jeden Abend gesucht habe. Und bei den Shubunkins hab ich eine Lebenserwartung von 10 Jahren gefunden in einem anderen Forum fand ich dann einen Bericht über einen der fast 20 sein soll.

Deswegen dachte ich ich frage einfach mal ob es da Erfahrungen gibt...


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Monique,
wenn die Haltungsbedingungen stimmen sollten schon über 10 Jahre drin sein.
Meist ensteht Stress durch die Umgebung oder es werden Medikamente eingesetzt, die die Lebenserwartung verkürzen.


----------



## bekamax (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Hallo Monique,

das ist ja mal eine gute Idee, hier Infos zusammenzusammeln! Ich kann ja leider noch nicht wirklich viel beitragen, außer dass __ Moderlieschen doch erheblich älter werden können als oft beschrieben.

Moderlieschen sollen ja nur 2-3 Jahre alt werden. Unser Teich ist jetzt im 4. Jahr, und wir haben noch Moderlieschen drinnen, die wir damals gekauft haben. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, wie alt sie damals schon waren. Sie waren aber jedenfalls schon sehr groß; größer als die ältesten eigenen Nachzuchten jetzt sind. 

Hier im Forum wurde über Moderlieschen auch schon ähnliches berichtet.

GlG
Karin


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Hallo Monique,


ich kann nur Auskunft/Erfahrungswerte über Goldfische geben.
Die 3 ältesten meiner Teichbewohner schwimmen seit 1997 in meinem Teich herum und sind daher also bereits 16 (oder 17?) Jahre alt.

Man findet auch viele Seiten im Netz. 
Eine lesenswerte Seite ist z.B. diese hier. Hier wird von einem ungefähren Durchschnittsalter von 25 Jahren ausgegangen.


Da der __ Shubunkin sehr eng verwandt mit den Goldfischen ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese eine ähnliche Lebenswerwartung haben.
(Oberflächlich betrachtet, ist 'Shubunkin' auch nur ein anderer Name für __ Goldfisch, ausgehend von seiner abweichenden Färbung (schwarze Flecke, wenig Glanzschuppen, verschiedene Farben).)



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Hi Momo,

Goldfische (__ Shubunkin ist nur ne andere Farbform) werden bei guter Haltung jedenfalls locker 20-25 Jahre alt (einer der ältesten nachgewiesenen wurde 37 Jahre alt)

Orfen werden in der Natur 10-12Jahre, im Teich leicht doppelt so alt (wenn der Teich groß genug ist)

Karpfen werden in Gefangenschaft schon mal 60, in freier Natur kaum mal 20

je größer/voluminöser ein Fisch wird, umso höher ist meißt sein erreichbares Alter, in Gefangenschaft wird fast jedes Tier ("artgerechte" Haltung vorausgesetzt) deutlich älter als in freier Natur. Sie sind dann ja im Normalfall kaum den lebensverkürzenden Faktoren wie Hungerzeiten, extreme Witterungseinflüsse, Beutegreifern, Krankheiten, Gewässerverschmutzungen/austrocknen, ect ausgesetzt

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Hallo,

das liest sich interessant, ich habe aktuell ja auch (noch) 4 __ Shubunkin, nur kann ich mir bei 
den kleinen Geistern irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die im Alter wirklich mal die 30 cm 
erreichen können.

Okay geholt habe ich die Ende Mai mit ca. 5 - 7 cm und mitlerweile ist der/ die Größte bei 
ca. 12 - 15 cm, aber doppelt so groß 

Hat zufällig jemand Bilder von solchen Exemplaren oder kann die 30 cm bestätigen?

Und was für eine Teichgröße müsste ich denen gönnen, damit sie sich wirklich derart 
entfalten können?? 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Hallo Heiko,

hier ist ein Foto vom 21.08.2012 von einem 16 (oder schon 17?) jährigen __ Goldfisch.
Mit Zollstock am Teich (und irgendwie herum gefuchtelt) habe ich mal versucht die Größe zu 'messen'. Leider hat der 'Clown' nicht begriffen was ich wollte, aber die 30 cm hat er schon erreicht.
Auf dem Foto sieht man es nur nicht richtig, da ein Größenvergleich fehlt:
 

Noch so ein 'alter Clown', vielleicht sieht man es hier besser:
 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Und weil's so schön ist, habe ich gleich noch ein Foto vom letzten Teichbesucher mit ran gehangen.


----------



## Boxerfan (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Mein Shobukin ist von 2003. Die Größe von ca. 25 - 30 cm hat er


----------



## minotaurus (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

okay danke euch beiden, 

dann habe ich ja auch die Hoffnung, dass die hier (wenn sie denn die Winter und andere 
Einflüsse überleben) auch diese stattliche Größe erreichen können. 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Momo-M (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten ! Dann habe ich ja wenn alles gut läuft noch einige Jahre was von meinen Fischis  einer meiner skubunki ist jetzt schätzungsweise 10 Jahre... da wir ihn übernommen haben weiss ich es nicht ganz genau....

Liebe Grüsse sendet Monique


----------



## jolantha (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Hallo Momo,
Roberta, 22 Jahre alt !


----------



## Momo-M (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Schickes Mädchen deine Roberta! Aber Kois können ja sowieso recht alt werden oder?
Ich hoffe das ich bei meinen auch so ein Glück habe


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Lebenserwartung von Teichfischen*

Momo, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, können sie so um 60 Jahre werden !


----------

